# Black Friday Special at Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain

*Happy Holidays! Save big on our Black Friday Special*

*Get 15% off your total shopping cart
when you use the Code - BLACKFRIDAY15 (no restrictions)

Order from $100 to $349.99 and get 20% off
when you use the Code - BLACKFRIDAY20 (restrictions please see below)

Orders over $350 will get 25% off.
when you use the Code - BLACKFRIDAY25 (restrictions please see below)

Shipping Promo - Flat Shipping - $9.99 - CONUS*

On top of the above offer we will be giving the first 20 customers over $200 a FREE Chargz Mobile Device Car Charger (value $19.95)

On orders over $300 we will be giving the first 20 customers a Free Chargz Mobile Device Car and Wall Charger (value $29.95)


















*
Some great gift ideas and specials.*

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 500 ml
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 6 Pack of 500 ml
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner 5 Liter Refill
Adam's In and Out Spray Buy 2 get 1 Free
Uber All Purpose Microfiber Towels 50 Pack
Meg's DA Microfiber System 5 inch Kit
Kwazar Venus Pro + Atomizer Sprayer Bottles
Kwazar Mercury Pro + Trigger Sprayer Bottles
Polishers and Buffer Kits
Aquartz Complete Kit
Adam's Essentials Kit
Special Bulk Pricing
Winter Gear

For those of you that would like to pick up something for your love ones you can consider our E-Gift Cards

*Note:* Sorry no stacking codes. We can not go back and credit orders. All orders will start shipping on Nov 29, 2011. Back ordered items will ship as we receive them.
*
Restrictions* on the 20% and 25% off codes - Adam's Polishes, BBS Wheels, Vredestein Tires, Defelsko, Kranzle, Metro Vac, Sprint Booster, CTEK, Swissvax, Cam Spray


----------

